# Amy Tryon has died.



## meandmyself (12 April 2012)

https://www.chronofhorse.com/article/amy-tryon-passes-away

Good or bad she did a lot for the sport. So sad! Thoughts to all of her people.


----------



## Nickijem (13 April 2012)

Crikey, makes you realise you have to appreciate every day, you never know when your number is up! Very sad.
I do admit for hating how she treated her horse when it injured its leg but it is a shame that is the over-riding memory of her.
RIP, thoughts are with her family.


----------



## WoopsiiD (13 April 2012)

Have to say I'm with you Nickijem, sadly anything she did achieve no longer counts to me as all I can remember is that awful ride she had.

Still a shocker though. 
She was only competing a couple of weeks ago.
RIP Amy and thoughts to your family and friends.


----------



## Laafet (13 April 2012)

Ditto what Nickijem said, I only ever saw her ride on that horse and the one at Bejiing (sp). On COTH they were all singing her praises of her wonderful training and no mention of that event so we evidently have only caught onto the bad side of her. Nevertheless it is dreadfully sad for all her family, she was not old at all, thoughts to them all.


----------



## Booboos (13 April 2012)

That's absolutely terrible, she was very young. My thoughts are with her family and friends.


----------



## LauraBR (13 April 2012)

Very sad news indeed, her poor family


----------



## typekitty (13 April 2012)

What what what??!!


----------



## Dotilas (13 April 2012)

She's the same age as my mum 

Very, very sad.


----------



## Daffodil (13 April 2012)

Crikey.   That's awful


----------



## Amymay (13 April 2012)

Wow, no age at all.


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (13 April 2012)

So young - how sad


----------



## Vetwrap (13 April 2012)

She really was no age at all.  Very sad.
Condolences to those that knew and loved her.


----------



## Bright_Spark (13 April 2012)

How very sad, no age at all 

Condolences to her family


----------



## ladyt25 (13 April 2012)

Always quite scary to read these stories - you just never do know do you when it's going to be your last day.

Very sad - whatever you thought of her personally.


----------



## alliersv1 (13 April 2012)

I'm afraid my lasting memory of her is "that ride" too, but as someone who turns 40 in 4 months myself, I realise just how sad and shocking her passing is at such an age.
Condolences to her friends and family.


----------



## Dunlin (14 April 2012)

Very sad, feel for her boy losing his Mum at only 16.


----------



## sandysfarmin washing (14 April 2012)

From friends and family of Amy, thank you for you rembmering Amy in your thoughts.  She had many friends and admirers and some critics, but we need to remember the good qualities and the fine way she represented our country. Thank you and God Bless


----------



## Fools Motto (14 April 2012)

Very sad. RIP Amy.
Thoughts to her family and friends.


----------



## BlizzardBudd (14 April 2012)

RIP Amy. my thoughts go to her friends and family


----------



## rhino (15 April 2012)

sandysfarmin washing said:



			From friends and family of Amy, thank you for you rembmering Amy in your thoughts.  She had many friends and admirers and some critics, but we need to remember the good qualities and the fine way she represented our country. Thank you and God Bless
		
Click to expand...

 Just so sad. There was another thread too, in the Competition Riders section http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=528398


----------



## Snickers (30 April 2012)

Very sad


----------

